# Check Your Privacy Settings



## jw (Dec 29, 2016)

With the migration to the new board type, check your privacy settings and make sure who can see your profile info is set to your comfort level:

http://www.puritanboard.com/account/privacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I set it up correctly. Keep in mind that I'm not sure that everybody can just look at other's profiles. You're an admin so you're able to see certain things that others cannot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 29, 2016)

I didn't mean to imply you had done something wrong, Rich. I just noticed that some of my settings looked as if non-members could see my profile, etc. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2016)

Since I loaded a batch of pages before signing into the new system, I was not logged in when I hit this thread. Josh, I can assure you that your profile did NOT appear when I clicked on it while not logged in. I did get some profile information after I logged in. 

That being said, I'll start searching for my own settings....


----------



## jw (Dec 29, 2016)

Edward said:


> Since I loaded a batch of pages before signing into the new system, I was not logged in when I hit this thread. Josh, I can assure you that your profile did NOT appear when I clicked on it while not logged in. I did get some profile information after I logged in.
> 
> That being said, I'll start searching for my own settings....


Thanks, but I had changed my settings immediately, so you wouldn't have seen them by then anyway.


----------

